# TivoToGo



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

TiVoToGo allows TiVo subscribers to transfer shows from their TiVo digital video recorders onto their personal computers. The transfer is made through new software available through TiVo.

Once on the PC, shows can be transferred to portable devices equipped with Microsoft's Windows Media Center software. Such gadgets include smart phones, Pocket PCs and Portable Media Centers (devices with relatively large screens and hard drives that are designed for video).

*Full Story*


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Chris, not nice! I see this title in the D* DVR forum and think a big announcement is being made. Nope, it's just a story about another Tivo feature that D* users don't have. Is there another forum that you can put this in so we don't think that it's for the D* boxes???

Does anyone think that D* will be making this feature available in the current D* Tivo's or locking them out in favor of their media server box that's coming? IMHO we'll never see it.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

RAD said:


> Chris, not nice! I see this title in the D* DVR forum and think a big announcement is being made. Nope, it's just a story about another Tivo feature that D* users don't have. Is there another forum that you can put this in so we don't think that it's for the D* boxes???


I know what you mean. Sorry if it seems misleading. I stuck it in the D* forum so D* users know what sort of features could be available for the DirecTivo. After thinking about your comment though, I went ahead and moved it here.

I really wish features like the TivoToGo would migrate to the DirecTivo. Probably won't happen though.


----------

